# Using the xbox steering wheel for forza 3



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wondering when using the steering wheel for forza, will your times always be slower, or is there anyone out there that reckons with practice you can get better times using the wheel and pedals? i have the pedals lying in the house, used a few times, was gonna sell them on ebay, but im gonna pick up forza for £12.50, so is it worth keeping them?


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Surely should b faster? smoother lins etc should cut it not extend it? was thinking of getting a wheel to improve my times but if not I wont bother.


----------

